

Climategate: The Smoking Code? - cwan
http://wattsupwiththat.com/2009/12/04/climategate-the-smoking-code/

======
jgrahamc
_I tried to write this post in a manner that transcends politics_

Pretty much failed in that regard, then.

Also, there's no point bitching about IDL just because the author doesn't
understand it. That doesn't make it a bad language.

If you wanted to read something about the code that isn't from a biased point
of view and is from someone who can actually read code and write about it,
well, there's my blog.

[http://www.jgc.org/blog/2009/12/bugs-in-software-flash-
messa...](http://www.jgc.org/blog/2009/12/bugs-in-software-flash-message.html)
[http://www.jgc.org/blog/2009/12/whoops-theres-third-bug-
in-t...](http://www.jgc.org/blog/2009/12/whoops-theres-third-bug-in-that-
code.html)

